# [Access] Im Bericht Felder nach Kriterium ausblenden



## Wolfsbein (7. September 2002)

Hallo
ich habe hier ein etwas komplizierteres Problem mit einem Bericht. Ich habe das ganze mal mit Bildern, damit man es besser versteht hochgeladen: http://dev.hugo-schaschlik.de/access/
Das ganze ist wirklich wichtig für micht und ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar :engel:.


----------

